# Winter Singles



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Is that green grass normal for this time of year there??


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary (Sep 4, 2013)

Brian Suchan said:


> Is that green grass normal for this time of year there??


This is Washington, not a lot of snow just rain,rain and rain during the winter months.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Looks great!


----------

